# asking fer a favor ya'll



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

there's a very large MXL on ebay. PLEASE, PLEASE nobody bid. me wants this one and doesn't want a bidding war.

thx

matt


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> there's a very large MXL on ebay. PLEASE, PLEASE nobody bid. me wants this one and doesn't want a bidding war.
> 
> thx
> 
> matt



you're good with me....You might want to post this over in B/F/F too...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Good luck....I know the seller well, as he was my mechanic and a teammate several years ago. He's a very solid mechanic, so you shouldn't have anything to worry about.

Hopefully you'll get it at the current price....that would be a nice late Christmas present for you!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> there's a very large MXL on ebay. PLEASE, PLEASE nobody bid. me wants this one and doesn't want a bidding war.
> 
> thx
> 
> matt


Did I scare ya?...I'm plenty happy with my Master XL...good luck.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

It looks like ATP got his wish......congrats on such a great deal!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx everybody*

and let him know if ya see him I'm stoked.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to the club. I own #56 out of 100. Never gonna let it go.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Congrats! looks like you won it at starting price!! Need some stickers?? hehehe.. 

Actually I don't have any left.

I have #82

Lately I've been wanting the Look 753 Hinault bike!! But I know it's pretty impossible to find


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

ATP,

Congrats on your new bike. It looks like a beauty! 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Congrats ATP*

You got that bike at a steal. Now you need to ride it like you stole it. I'd ride the DA stuff for a while and see how you like it. Personally I'm a Campy guy. 

Good on ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

kdub said:


> Congrats! looks like you won it at starting price!! Need some stickers?? hehehe..
> 
> Actually I don't have any left.
> 
> ...


One of the board regulars (and a Mod) has a Look 753, Hinault.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> One of the board regulars (and a Mod) has a Look 753, Hinault.



Dave Hickey?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm a campy guy too*



CLudlow said:


> You got that bike at a steal. Now you need to ride it like you stole it. I'd ride the DA stuff for a while and see how you like it. Personally I'm a Campy guy.
> 
> Good on ya.:thumbsup:


it's just that Motorola rode Shimano and I'm kinda a provenance kinda guy. Don't think it will outweigh my love of campy or the fact that due to eddy's relationship with Tulio I think Shimano on Merckx's is heresy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm trying to find a link to the auction that ATP won - wanna' see the bikie.

Anyone get me to ATP's bike?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here you got buddy http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorola-Merckx...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

